# Wine conditioner versus sugar



## harmony24

I have a question. Which is better to use sugar or wine conditioner? Does it matter?


----------



## Runningwolf

Sugar. YES is does matter. My Advice after hearing so many horror stories, stay away from conditioner. It leaves a bad taste and there were some other issues that I can't remember what they were.


----------



## Julie

I agree with Dan. I did use a wine conditioner when I first started and it left a strange aftertaste.


----------



## GreginND

Wine conditioner contains inverted sugar and potassium sorbate. The problem with using this "all in one" sweetener/stabilizer is that you can't control the anount of sorbate you add. If you want a sweeter wine you are often adding too much sorbate. I would always add them individually so you can control the sweetness independently from your stabilizer. That way you can keep the amount of sorbate to a minimum level.


----------



## harmony24

Thank you very much. I'm glad you told me this before I ruined 6 gallons of wine.


----------



## dralarms

I agree with all above. I used it once. Nasty stuff, almost never got the wine to taste right.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Try Ribena blackcurrant concentrate. It already has sorbate in it....and it's black currant.


----------



## jimmyjames23

But yes. Sugar is better. 

Plus you can use almost any sugar. 
I've added chocolate sugars, molasses, honey, turbinado, even coffee flavored sugars. 
All in tiny amounts mind you. 
Alot of white sugar is needed for normal sweetening but the above can be used to give subtle notes quickly using very small amounts.


----------

